# Tip Tubes



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

PVC, That's what most are made of anyhow.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

if you want to stay ultralight and you can support them or surround with 2pt foam then golf club sleeves work great for flyrods. They are a bit narrow for conventional rods but fly and plug rods fit fine in there. I used them in jonboat makeover I did many moons ago. Otherwise as Jan said, PVC is pretty much the norm.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Tip Tube*

If there is an irragation supply house near by, go there and see what size water tubbing they have/can get. We used to use 2" real thin wall tubing at action craft! We used to get it from a company called "Gorman Supply" (I think, it's been awhile). Mounted a 2" thru hull in the bulkhead and attached the tubing to it with a hose clamp. The tubing was real flexable and did great job for what we used it for. Good luck, and if you need some help finding it, let me know. I will go up to Action Craft and see what they have.
Weedy


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I used a PVC product that is flexible for the Jesnew.  


















Get it at Lowe's in the plumbing section.  It comes on a roll.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks all, I've gotten to the point on the Grass Slipper that tip tubes
are probably next weeks entertainment.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

I've made them out of PVC before and I used a cut off piece of a PVC adapter to give it a finished look.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Hit the local home improvement store, Found some interesting parts and pieces, trying them out, I'll post pics when I finish setting the frames and gunnel cap in the hull and get your opinions.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The light went on, thanks for the advice, the parts and pieces work well.










What do you get from $5.39 worth of irrigation parts?

An inexpensive flyrod tip tube!










The parts are a 2" to 1-1/2" reducer, 1-1/2" repair sleeve, 1-1/2" end cap, 42" of 1-1/2" thinwall pvc.
The reducer acts as a funnel making it easier to fit the rod into the tube in a moving boat.
The repair sleeve acts as a retaining ring behind the #1 bulkhead. A little sealant around the edges
of the 2" diameter hole makes it watertight at the #2 bulkhead which allows me to extend it into
the rear bouyancy chamber with the end cap sealing the back end of the tube. I like it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Got to install tip tubes today. Worked out very nicely.
Thanks again for the info, kept costs down and it looks good










For the rest of the installation:

< http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/BuildingTheGrassSlipper >


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Just didn't like the look of the pvc adapter so I did some research.
This is what I learned:

http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/TipTubeFlare

click on the little images to reload them
larger and the caption easier to read


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Where do you come up with this stuff? Great looking tip tube though!  But how did spud gun research lead you to that?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

phishphood was defending his smoked sausage from
unwanted dinner guests. Mentioned the use of a potato cannon.
Not knowing what a potato cannon was went google-ing.
Found one site amongst others, that had a technique for building
pvc bazooka missles using hot oil to flare the tubes.
Also found one for audiophiles who build their own speakers.
They used a heat gun to soften the pvc tubing. They really
flare the ends way out. Combined the two methods to do this one.

http://www.­burntlatke.com

http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/flares-25mm.htm


----------

